# Right case for motherboard?



## thesmallprint (Oct 4, 2005)

I've found a few PC cases, and I was just wondering if they were compatible with the motherboard I am going to get, and if they are, which would be the best to get. Any help is great.

Motherboard: ASUS A8N-SLI Premium

Cases:
http://www.xcase.co.uk/acatalog/X-Case_.html 
or
http://www.xcase.co.uk/acatalog/Colors_Atx_Lx_8013_Combo_Sets.html


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

First of all, you need a bare minimum of 450 watts for this motherboard (I own one) to run properly. In fact, if 500+ you would be better off.

Second, if you are running a board of this type, you really need the regular 24 pin connector. I would not try to adapt older technology 20 pin connector to a motherboard that needs 24 connectors.

Make sure also that any power supply you choose is a major brand like Enermax or Antec or you will probably regret your purchase. A good supply will cost you 100 buck US dollars, and will have video card connectors, 24 pin connector, Sata connectors and all that stuff. I just don't think from my quick brush by on those two, that they meet your needs.

That is my personal opinion.


----------



## thesmallprint (Oct 4, 2005)

This case would be better, right?

http://www.xcase.co.uk/acatalog/Raidmax_Ninja.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that motherboard deserves this case 

Cooler master praetorian 730 case look it up on newegg.com / it sells for $149.00 but I havent seen an equal for air flow or design !!!

wow / santa better have one of these babies on his sleigh for me / or there will be trouble for sure !!




joe


----------

